# Another What Food To Fed Your Dog Post



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Precise Dog Food is used in my home.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

We used to feed California Natural since one of our Goldens has corn and wheat allergies, but we switched to Fromm 4-star line a couple of months ago because we wanted something with a bit more protein, and our boys are doing excellent on it. We feed the Duck & Sweet Potato formula and their coats looks amazing and their stools are so much smaller and less frequent on the Fromm. It's a limited ingredient food, so it works well for a lot of allergy dogs. I can't recommend it enough. If you want totally grain-free, Fromm's Surf & Turf formula has no grains at all and is on the higher end of the protein scale.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Since Winnie has grain allergies, you will be looking for a grain free. Fromm has surf and turf which is grain free. Also, Orijen has a fish formula, and Acana has a fish variety too. All are grain free. You can go to their websites and look at the formulas to get an idea, or you can access the info ( and order if needed) from www.k9cuisine.com


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

Thank you all for the very quick reply!!!

I like the Fromm brand, and it looks like you can only buy it online. Is this true? Where is the best place to buy it?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

We have a local pet food store that stocks some varieties and several online places carry it. K9cuisine I mentioned above and www.doggiefood.com also carry it ( if I remember right). If you go to www.frommfamily.com there is a directory of stores that carry it and also websites. You can also read about the different varieties/


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

The new Evo fish formula is one of only three types of kibble Conner can eat.

Have you looked into the price of raw lamb? I know it's more expensive than other more common meats, but certainly less than elk or bison. You could just feed it for a few weeks and then if she clears up start adding in other (cheaper) proteins to see which ones she can tolerate.


----------



## kwiland (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks, everyone!! I placed an order, and even found a coupon code for the k9cuisine.com place!

They also let you order free samples, too! And free shipping!



Loisiana, I would do raw lamb if we could only do this for a couple weeks. But the vet wants to do this for 4 months, and I can't afford to feed Winnie raw lamb for 4 months, it's just too expensive. I love lamb, and only buy it a couple times a year for me!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

If it doesn't work out, I've seen one client do well on the rabbit formula of Instinct by Nature's Variety.


----------



## 58loosy (Apr 18, 2010)

Both of my dogs are on wellness simple solution, my springer had bad seborrhea/ pyoridium and went on wellness and has not one flake, my golden had sensitive stomach so when we changed to adult I put her on simple solutions.


----------



## Lilliam (Apr 28, 2010)

@kwiland - I know I'm coming in late to his discussion and you've already decided, but you did ask on your original post about Evo. 
I'm a huge Evo fan, my dogs are on it and they have thrived on it. Only recently I've bought Orijen senior because Evo doesn't have a senior formula and my dogs are starting to put on an itsy bit of weight. I've lost the ability to go herding with them so Evo will get them a bit chubby now that their activity level has changed.
In short, I recommend Evo for active dogs, assuming there are no health issues aside from allergies.


----------

